# 2014 Dot Room



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry - poor quality video taken on my phone but you get the idea. Unfortunately now I will have to re-make the curtains & costume as I washed them and the die ran. All the white dots are gray and certainly won't be popping under black light any time soon!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Great idea, looks cool.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks really cool! It would be great to see in person.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dot rooms are such an effective startle scare. Sucks you have to redo the dots because that had to be a lot of work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is cool! Can't imagine how much time and work went into pulling it together!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah I was so disappointed I just folded up all the fabric and stuck it in a cupboard. I'll have to pull it out again some time soon because I don't want to be sewing again at the last minute. I'm actually trying to think of perhaps another way of doing them instead of all the sewing again.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You always know there's someone hidden in a dot room, but you can't see them until they move. Sorry to hear you'll have to rework the curtains.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love that!!!  
Have always wanted to do one.
Yours looks fantastic!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. Definitely plan to "renovate" it for next year.


----------

